# Any furries into basketball?



## joedog300 (Jul 26, 2016)

I know this is totally non furry related but I'm just curious if there's any furrys that love the NBA as much as I do. What's your favorite team? I'm a Cavs fan, so I'm still insanely happy about Cleveland finally winning a championship. Anyway, hope to hear from some of you guys!


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 28, 2016)

i once _faked_ an interest in basketball in an attempt to keep a girl's attention. it didn't work.


----------

